# Wife won't realize her problems, help!



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey all. I had a thread chronicling our seperation. It's been three weeks now since yesterday. In that time, I've noticed some pretty frightening stuff.

I mentioned the paranoid "image" she had about me running at her with a butcher knife telling her that I never want to be friends with her. After some research, it turns out that it's a hallucination and all of her symptoms point to severe manic depression.

I spoke with my MIL earlier this week. She said that my wife never even told her why we seperated, and in fact...she doesn't tell them ANYTHING. I'm starting to see more and more that she left because she mentally snapped and remained untreated of her own will. I know that I should run for the hills, but I also know that she's an ex-cutter(self-mutilation) and does so because she feels that she can't talk to anybody. I'm actually worried for her life, and even though everybody tells me that this isn't my problem anymore, I can't sit back and enable her to do this to herself.

I'm not being delusional nor am I in denial. But she's becoming less and less of a person every day, and I understand that she needs to hit "rock bottom" before she wakes up and does something, but I have a feeling that the day will never come. I love her with all my heart, even if she refuses to see it.

Has anybody else gone through this? Her issues have taken a serious toll on me, no matter how much I try to ignore them. We're NC, though I do speak with my in-laws(they are still family, regardless of what she thinks of this situation) and their concern is starting to spike, too.


----------

